# Safety 1st(for cabbies)



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi guys,
As a cab driver myself I cant help but splurge out the fact that I feel completely unsafe everytime I get behind the wheel. People have introduced various wayz of tackling the safety issue 4 cabbies by having, card payments, cameras and introducing partitions.

I personally feel as though card payment machines arent enough as crooks might want to steel/hijack the car aswell. Also, some crooks still comit crimes with the presence of cams, especially when under some narcotic influence and are determined.

Partitions can also be uncomfortable and make you feel "caged in"....BUT I THINK THERE IS A SOLUTION

Were I live theres a man that just opened a partition installation joint and the partitions:
-only cover the drivers seat(allowing a front passenger to go in)
-bullet-resistant
-allows the seat to be adjustable
-and charges about 500 US dollars
- installs a cctv cam aswell

so fellow cabbies do u think this would really make a difference??I personally am really excited by it...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had a partition in my last two cabs. On more than one occasion, some shady looking characters got it, took one look at it and got back out. My current cab is too small for one. While the partition is not foolproof, it does make a significant difference. When Baltimore required their installation, it cut violent crime against cab drivers by eighty three per cent.

Someone actually does make a partition for a Ford Fusion, but the Verifone guy told me that there is room for neither driver nor passenger if you put in one. He had me talk to the guy in Philadelphia who does these things. The guy confirmed the Verifone guy's story.

I had long thought about the driver-only partition. It made more sense to me. You could push the front passenger seat all the way forward, as usually you have only one passenger. Further, the air condition vent on the passenger side would be unobstructed, thus it could blow cool air. I had to compensate for the restricted air flow by hanging a fan in the sliding opening in the partition. This defeated the purpose of the partition, but the customer did need cool air. Some drivers did run ducts under the front seat and onto the floor in the back. Again, this was only a partial solution, as cold air does not rise; hot air does. The result of the last was that the passenger had cool feet but a hot face. No one in this country, at least no one of whom I am aware, ever made a driver-only partition.

I wonder how it would work in a Ford Fusion.


----------



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks 4 sharing - Hhmm is the one at Verifone bullet-resistant?(how resistant). and would you pay 500 buks 4 it?


----------



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone else care to share their story?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe it was the TV show "Taxi" where one of the drivers had a passenger that pulled a gun him so he pulled his. This caused a stalemate between the two until the driver realizing he had the smaller gun jammed his into the other one effectively getting it stuck.

If I felt unsafe doing any job, I wouldn't do it, I am sorry that you feel you need to do a job that you feel that way. I won't do any job that I'm not happy doing.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I believe it was the TV show "Taxi" where one of the drivers had a passenger that pulled a gun him so he pulled his. This caused a stalemate between the two until the driver realizing he had the smaller gun jammed his into the other one effectively getting it stuck.
> 
> If I felt unsafe doing any job, I wouldn't do it, I am sorry that you feel you need to do a job that you feel that way. I won't do any job that I'm not happy doing.


Do you think you are that much safer 
Driving uber?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

For years, thugs have targeted cab drivers because they took in large amounts of cash. It is too easy to get caught robbing a bank or a grocery store, so most thugs shy from that. Electronics stores, clothing stores and the like take in more payments by plastic than cash, plus they have surveillance systems, so there you have a risk of getting caught for very little cash. Loan offices, plumbing offices, electrician offices take in most of their payments by cheque, so, again, there is little cash and, in many cases, surveillance, as well.

Cab drivers, small carry-outs, liquor stores and mom and pop grocery stores are about all that is left. Half of the foregoing brick-and-mortar establishments in urban areas, at least, as well as the more dangerous suburbs, have huge plexiglass structures to protect the cash and employees. That leaves mostly cab drivers.

The only cash that a thug who robs an Uber driver is going to get is whatever the Uber driver has on him, if he has _any._ If my experience is any guide, it is becoming a waste of time for thugs to rob cab drivers, even. I get most of my passengers from Uber Taxi, these days. Those that I do get from the street or from my company pay mostly with plastic. If I work long enough to make, say, two-hundred dollars, it is unusual if I have twenty dollars in cash. These days, I carry much less starting change than I used to carry. Most of the people who are still paying cash are using mostly fives and singles. If a thug gets me, he will, at most, get fifty dollars. It is likely that he will get less. These days, thugs are risking jail for not much of a return.


----------



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey but thieves arent only looking for money but to also hijack the car............do u guyz think a one-seat partition should be mandatory and would 500US be a good price??


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Do you think you are that much safer
> Driving uber?


There is a difference in being vigilante and being scared. I watch my back, I keep a look out, it isn't about being safe, it is about doing what I have to do in order to remain safe while enjoying what I do and not have fear of going to work every day.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> There is a difference in being vigilante and being scared. I watch my back, I keep a look out, it isn't about being safe, it is about doing what I have to do in order to remain safe while enjoying what I do and not have fear of going to work every day.


Good 
Look at my postings in the last 2 days 
It's a video
See how normal looking is the kid that murderd a cab driver


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Good
> Look at my postings in the last 2 days
> It's a video
> See how normal looking is the kid that murderd a cab driver


I know I saw that before and one of the reasons I prefer riders to sit in the front seat or at least behind the passengers seat. I know shit happens and it is sad when it does but there are things you can do to remain as safe as possible. I'm not going against the partition at all, I think they are great especially to keep yourself just that much safer. What I am talking about is fear of doing a job, that is no way to live life,if I were scared I would rather flip burgers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> I know I saw that before and one of the reasons I prefer riders to sit in the front seat or at least behind the passengers seat. I know shit happens and it is sad when it does but there are things you can do to remain as safe as possible. I'm not going against the partition at all, I think they are great especially to keep yourself just that much safer. What I am talking about is fear of doing a job, that is no way to live life,if I were scared I would rather flip burgers.


The amount of safety is compleatly up to drivers choice


----------



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

20 years driving...r u 4 the partition for 500 buks??


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

InnovativeDude8 said:


> 20 years driving...r u 4 the partition for 500 buks??


I'm in livery 
In a closed customer circle 
I personally know all my customers


----------



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

ok but for regular cabbies, do u think the partition makes the job safer?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

InnovativeDude8 said:


> 20 years driving...r u 4 the partition for 500 buks??


I'm for anything that makes you more comfortable, the problem I see is this. I believe you are marketing a product and trying to find out what people want or will buy. If this is the case you need to be talking to the cab company owners/board of directors as someone leasing a cab won't have any say in it. You can try to get the drivers to say they want it to their boss which may help if you get enough but ultimately it is up to one paying the bills. If it is more cost effective for him to not do it then only a state legislation will change his mind unless he is the one behind the wheel.

You can find some independents that will say yes but to make any kind of profit you need to have volume to get production costs down.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

InnovativeDude8 said:


> ok but for regular cabbies, do u think the partition makes the job safer?


IMO yes it does


----------



## InnovativeDude8 (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone think that investing in a partition is useless?


----------

